# Two Regular Guys Podcast Announces 3rd Annual REGGIE Awards



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The REGGIE Awards, presented by Two Regular Guys Podcast, which airs every Friday at 11 a.m. EST, are the only industry awards that are completely determined by voting that is open to any decorator. 

Categories include best new product, best sales or customer service rep, best industry forum, best blog, best industry educator among others. Nominations for this year’s competition will be open until Thursday, Nov. 19. Go to 2015 REGGIE Awards Nomination Form - 2 Regular Guys to submit a nomination. Use the form at the link or make your nominations via social media by using the hashtag #2015REGGIES.

After nominations are closed, voting will be open from Nov. 20 through Dec. 17th. To vote, go to 2015 Industry Awards - REGGIES - 2 Regular Guys. Winners will be announced on December 18th. There will be an awards presentation during the Long Beach ISS for those present. 

Two Regular Guys Podcast is a weekly event where industry veterans Terry Combs and Aaron Montgomery invite guests to talk about a wide range of apparel decorating processes, promotional products, industry trends, and news. It takes place every Friday at 11 a.m. EST and you can tune in at 2 Regular Guys Talking Decoration Online Radio | BlogTalkRadio. If you can’t make the live session, check out the archives and listen at your own convenience online or via iTunes - http://bit.do/2RGiTunes.


----------

